# Favorite waterways you paddled this summer



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

I am always looking for different places to kayak/fish in or around Ohio. I like to kayak lakes with interesting shorelines and coves to explore , with some nice scenery thrown in the mix.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't do many lakes, but our state and national scenic rivers never disappoint. They aren't called scenic for nothing, and they aren't hard to find.

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlesouthernohio
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlenorthernohio


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> I don't do many lakes, but our state and national scenic rivers never disappoint. They aren't called scenic for nothing, and they aren't hard to find.
> 
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlesouthernohio
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlenorthernohio





streamstalker said:


> I don't do many lakes, but our state and national scenic rivers never disappoint. They aren't called scenic for nothing, and they aren't hard to find.
> 
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlesouthernohio
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlenorthernohio


I


streamstalker said:


> I don't do many lakes, but our state and national scenic rivers never disappoint. They aren't called scenic for nothing, and they aren't hard to find.
> 
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlesouthernohio
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlenorthernohio


I would like to do


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

dhf125 said:


> I
> 
> I would like to do rivers but I am not sure how to work out the logistics of getting back to my car.


----------



## bstephenson1225 (Sep 3, 2014)

I like to paddle Cowan Lake and paddle Eastwood Lake on Idle only days. Haven't hit any rivers yet as I am not familiar enough to go it alone. I wan't to get to to the North Park up at Englewood Reserve. Supposed to be able to Kayak Fish up there as well plus some inputs on the stillwater.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Wall of my garage so far...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd look at the creeks and streams in SE Ohio, especially Hocking County. I've walked many over the years, that part of the state is Gods gift to Ohio.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

backlashed said:


> I'd look at the creeks and streams in SE Ohio, especially Hocking County. I've walked many over the years, that part of the state is Gods gift to Ohio.


Do you care to elaborate on this...? Lol


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Do you care to elaborate on this...? Lol


I've said too much already! Shhhhh.....


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

backlashed said:


> I've said too much already! Shhhhh.....


I was just messing! I would love to get out that way and fish someday though.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

You know how it is, the last thing you really want to do is point someone else towards your own little Nirvana.

I hear kayaking is great in Kansas.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

You can make a full day of either fishing the Hocking River from Logan to Haydenville, or Haydenville to Nelsonville. Both are productive for Smallmouth, and each run is about 7 to 8 miles.


----------

